# Problems in Greece?



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

As we, and a lot of other brits are down here in Greece at the moment, I thought I would start a thread to for fellow members to report any problems with fuel, ferries etc.

We are in Finikouda in the southern pelopenese and are planning to go via Kalamata to Stoupa and back up to Igounemitsa, no problems here to report.

Darren.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

that's a good idea Darren- we're heading for Finikounda (Thines) again this summer after a tour round the Peloponnese. Just come back from a holiday without the motorhome to Greece and was astonished to see the price of fuel had rocketed! it was 1.57 euros a litre for diesel on Kalymnos- what's the price on the mainland?


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

helenoftroy said:


> that's a good idea Darren- we're heading for Finikounda (Thines) again this summer after a tour round the Peloponnese. Just come back from a holiday without the motorhome to Greece and was astonished to see the price of fuel had rocketed! it was 1.57 euros a litre for diesel on Kalymnos- what's the price on the mainland?


Hi

The price is currently 1.43 to 1.55 €/l on the mainland.

Was at camping thines a few days ago, fab site! a few brits down there for the summer.

Have moved on to Stoupa, a very similer place to Finikouda but we prefer it here, but I think we are just being fussy :lol: another perfect beach 8)

Taverna's and supermarkets are working hard everywhere we have been to keep prices down, a lot of taverna's have offers on in tourist areas (somthing we have not seen before) and local wine and beer is still cheap, infact more so than towns! Inland villages are the best value for eating and drinking though.

All sites are quiet at the moment but everyone expects it to get busy soon, lots of German MH's.

Have a safe trip down! its a fab place!
Darren 8)


----------

